# Newmilford photo IRON ALL, I am not happy!



## Sambo (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys,
right I orderd 75 sheets of the brand new IRON-ALL from new milford, and i watched lou's vids which said that it wouldnt flake. 
But I take it out of the packet and its already flaking. I print and its flaking. The flaking side is the white coated side obviously but the back is light green. 
Have I been sent the old IRON-ALL?
I thought there was no flaking at all with the new stuff. Also whats worse is, its not just one or two specs, Its quite a bit. I handle each sheet with so much care but you just need to pick it up and i have white specs all over me. My images now have white flakes in.
I ask the question again. Have I been sent the old IRON ALL?

Thanks
Samuel


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Samuel,

IronAll for lights can tend to flake a little, tho it's not as bad as it used to be.

The IronAll that I know of that doesn't flake at all is IronAll Dark opaque transfers.

I know they improved IronAll (lights), but I believe they still can flake a little. 

You might want to try Jet-Pro SofStretch. It doesn't flake AT ALL, has better color retentsion, and is a joy to work with.


----------



## Sambo (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah, I am going to make the switch to that product, right after I get a refund for my new milford paper
Do you recommend IRON ALL for darks then?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Not yet, but a lot of people here do. It's certainly the best available opaque paper right now.

I'm not done with my own tests of it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hiya *****,

Welcome to the forum and sorry to hear. I haven't heard of a case like this in a while. I use Ironall light, I have it in stock because I actually currently use Jetpro.

You got a bad batch. My Ironall light does not flake in the package, in the printer, during trimming or pressing. I have no problem whatsoever with flaking. What you describe sounds like it's straight from the threads before they improved the Ironall light.

So either: you did get an old batch, or, there is a new problem at foot.
Either way, not good.

You will like JP, which New Milford carries, maybe they will not want your batch back, and may just ship you the JP for your troubles. Who knows? 

I have had good experiences with them, meaning - no problems. They are nice. 

I also do use and like very much the Ironall dark, but my market is youth and it is perfectly acceptable for my use. It's not screen printing, but I love its stretchiness and color retention, no cracking. It's a great paper. Nothing like trying it out. Ironall dark has never had problems with flaking that I ever recall reading. But a search in the threads might help make sure.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

WHOA....STOP THE PRESSES....Kelly just went over 1,000...bow low when you approach....congrats Kelly...may you have many more......in a few hours magic will happen and your shirt will turn black!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm all smiles. Thanks, Charles. You made that really neat for me!

PS: Where can I go to find really cool avatars? I really like yours.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

congrats kelly on the black shirt  ... ***** i have heard some awesome things about jpss. with your iron all flaking in the package and while being printed it does sound like you just got a bad batch or kelly is correct and another problem is at work nevertheless the people at new millford are very nice and i'm sure will be more than willing to work it out with you.... good luck


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Rick.

Rick, was it Lexmark using the Claria ink? Do you remember off hand? Did you click the link in that thread? Thanks.


----------



## Sambo (Jan 12, 2008)

New milford are ignoring me as they are aware of my problems...
 
Quite annoying, but I plan on getting jet pro soft stretch, also glo jo! woohoo lol


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

A shame. I hope that turns around. Do they know you belong to the forum? Just wondering, because I've seen Kathy post in here and she showed concern for what was happening. Just wondering....


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't like using Iron-All for lights because it flakes, it fades after washing, and it ruined my old epson printer (paper keeps jamming). I like Iron-All for darks because it was the best inkjet opaque transfer (so far) compared to others that I've tested.

I use Transjet II for printing on white shirts, and recently tested Jet Pro Soft Stretch, and I was really, really, really pleased and wished it was introduced soon before I ordered my stock papers.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks, Rick.
> 
> Rick, was it Lexmark using the Claria ink? Do you remember off hand? Did you click the link in that thread? Thanks.


*Yes Kelly, I believe it was Lexmark that was using the Claria ink.*


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*Oops no Kelly it wasn't Lexmark, Claria ink in the Epson photographic ink, I just checked to make sure.*


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Rick, I found it, too, in Epson looking at the r285 for someone else. I meant to come back here but have been busy blabbing else for the timebeing.

At least now we know. I think the Lexmarks still do not show any signs of usefullness anytime soon. And claria ink, dye based, tho epson say water resistant. pigment ink is water resistant. Epson never says water proof. 

Could it be that water resistant claria ink could possibly perform as well as the durabrite water resistant ink? 

How to find out with out buy something with claria? Then the wash tests would have to be extensive. But both are water resistant as touted by epson. "??"

Thanks for writing, Rick.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*No problem about the writing kelly ... have to get my black shirt by may remember  Ill look into it and see if I can find any information on the claria inks and if i'm able to find anything will post it here  *


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You have to be careful with the term water proof ink. As it is used with photography could be different with cloth. When you use inks and mix with water and soap for washing the issues are change. I know a lot of you guys have seen my videos showing how to work with Iron All but some of those are in need of beeing removed. Some were done before the new iron all and some were done with the new iron all . People confuse iron all for darks with iron all for lights. I have had people write me telling me they tried Iron all on darks shirts on light shirts because I said it would work. After I sent them back to check they wrote back it was their fault. I need to do some new stuff.... And I promished a few new ones but time has become very limited lately... It will happen...soon...


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*Thanks lou  ... I'm looking forward to new vids from you. I learn something each time I view one. *


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> And claria ink, dye based, tho epson say water resistant. *pigment ink is water resistant*. *Epson never says water proof*.
> 
> Could it be that water resistant claria ink could possibly perform as well as the durabrite water resistant ink? But both are water resistant as touted by epson.


Hi Lou, 

Glad to see you. Lou, may I ask your expert opionion on this? I know Epson never calls pigment ink waterproof. They say "water resistant". 

(I know some folks take that as water proof, but I think of water proof as different from water resistant.)

Here's my question:

Pigment ink is water resistant. 
Epson's Durabrite is pigment ink and they call it "water resistant".
Dye based ink is not water resistant.
Claria, the new ink from Epson is dye based ink.
Epson says Claria is "water resistant".

Question 1: Since Epson says both are water resistant, do you think that means they both resist fade in the wash?

or Question2: Do you think it is the make up of the pigment ink being little "gel like" droplets that cause it to not wash out? Therefore, Claria's water resistance doesn't mean the same thing?

I did read someone on the forum (2 folks) actually, who are planning or wanted to use Claria. How would you advise them?

Thanks, Lou.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> Glad to see you. Lou, may I ask your expert opinion on this? I know Epson never calls pigment ink waterproof. They say "water resistant".
> 
> ...


I went straight to the horses mouth for the answer..

*Water Resistant Photos1*

Photos resist damage related to high levels of humidity, moisture and water spills on Epson premium photo papers. Water spills on a Claria ink photos can be rubbed off without ruining the photo. With many competitive prints, this isn't the case.

That said.. you need to remember they are not in the tee shirt business.. they are in the photo business which means they are talking about photos. You don't wash photos in a wash machines. Adding detergents and other factors may affect the print. Dye is dye.. pigment ink is plastic. When melted by your heat press it adhears to the substrate. I also need to say I think our members who do use this ink need to give us feed back on wash test.. I don't use it nor will I.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Dye is dye.. pigment ink is plastic. When melted by your heat press it adhears to the substrate. I also need to say I think our members who do use this ink need to give us feed back on wash test.. I don't use it nor will I.


Thank you, Lou. This is what I was hoping to find out from you. I'll go back and try to find the fella who is going with the r285 and ask if he'll be able to let us know how it goes. Thanks again, Lou. 

PS: I am registered for this weekend, but plans are in the balance. I hope to see you there, get to say hello. If not, I hope you have another awesome show like in CA.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I also need to say I think our members who do use this ink need to give us feed back on wash test..


I was able to find the thread, we'll see, the fella posted 6 days ago, but I dropped a note to ask if they do use the Claria ink, will they please post how it washes. May the fella will try to run a CIS pigment in it. He was mentioning it, I don't know. 

Thanks for all, again, Lou. You're Badalou!!!!


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I was able to find the thread, we'll see, the fella posted 6 days ago, but I dropped a note to ask if they do use the Claria ink, will they please post how it washes. May the fella will try to run a CIS pigment in it. He was mentioning it, I don't know.
> 
> Thanks for all, again, Lou. You're Badalou!!!!


*Thank you kelly, I'm very interested in seeing how the claria inks wash as well. I'll be sure to keep my eyes open for any posts *


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Thank you, Lou. This is what I was hoping to find out from you. I'll go back and try to find the fella who is going with the r285 and ask if he'll be able to let us know how it goes. Thanks again, Lou.
> 
> PS: I am registered for this weekend, but plans are in the balance. I hope to see you there, get to say hello. If not, I hope you have another awesome show like in CA.


Gee I hope you don't show up this weekend.. as it is on the 7th of MArch.. You will be lonely as no one will be there....


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Gee I hope you don't show up this weekend.. as it is on the 7th of MArch.. You will be lonely as no one will be there....


Ahhhahaha!! Wow, that is great news! I might be able to make it next weekend, it looks much better for me!!


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*How do you guys learn about these shows? I've not heard of any here in the great state of Indiana  *


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Some states just aren't lucky enough to get the big tradeshows or seminars. 

Some suppliers (like Stahls ID) will set up their own seminars and showcases, and if you're set up with them they'll send you an invitation. 

I recently received an email from S&S that they'll be in town to "introduce themselves" to their customers and to show off their goods. I'd like to go, but Mark needs to work.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Leatherneck said:


> *How do you guys learn about these shows? I've not heard of any here in the great state of Indiana  *


Imprinted Sportwear Shows

NBM Shows: Where People and Business Connect

Great Garment Graphics Seminar

are three that I know of


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Chani said:


> Some states just aren't lucky enough to get the big tradeshows or seminars.
> 
> Some suppliers (like Stahls ID) will set up their own seminars and showcases, and if you're set up with them they'll send you an invitation.
> 
> I recently received an email from S&S that they'll be in town to "introduce themselves" to their customers and to show off their goods. I'd like to go, but Mark needs to work.


*well indiana is not that exciting lol... so probably won't be lucky enough to get one here.... will probably have to find some close to me to go to. ill look into it thanks chani  sorry you can't go to the S&S coming out party *


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Rick, you're in luck in September! Robert just posted this link: NBM Shows: Where People and Business Connect


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Leatherneck said:


> *Thank you kelly, I'm very interested in seeing how the claria inks wash as well. I'll be sure to keep my eyes open for any posts *


Here's a link to the other thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t40232.html#post241443

Charles relays his experience with Claria, it washes badly.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Chani said:


> Rick, you're in luck in September! Robert just posted this link: NBM Shows: Where People and Business Connect


*wow thanks chani  i appreciate that alot*


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't thank me...thank Robert!


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Chani said:


> Don't thank me...thank Robert!


*I already did  .. I tried that thank you button out  thank you also kelly I was wondering how that claria would wash  *


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

What part of Indiana are you in? i used to live in the Southwest corner. Around Vincennes.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

prometheus said:


> What part of Indiana are you in? i used to live in the Southwest corner. Around Vincennes.


*northwest of indy up by lafayette, i used to go down by vincennes alot, had some friends who lived in washington  *


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Leatherneck said:


> *northwest of indy up by lafayette, i used to go down by vincennes alot, had some friends who lived in washington  *


I spent my youth there. I'm thinking about taking my kids up there to see where I grew up and Lincolns home, but I heard the town is a meth town now.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

prometheus said:


> I spent my youth there. I'm thinking about taking my kids up there to see where I grew up and Lincolns home, but I heard the town is a meth town now.


*well they had some issues but i think they are getting them under control now, i dont have an issue with going there*


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

***** said:


> Hey guys,
> right I orderd 75 sheets of the brand new IRON-ALL from new milford, and i watched lou's vids which said that it wouldnt flake.
> But I take it out of the packet and its already flaking. I print and its flaking. The flaking side is the white coated side obviously but the back is light green.
> Have I been sent the old IRON-ALL?
> ...


did you ever get this fixed...sorry been not posting for a while...my mom was very ill andshe just died...be glad to get you some free paper to make up for the problems you had

kathy 
newmilford photo


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

kathy sorry to here about your lose


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks...been tough


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jlaperch said:


> did you ever get this fixed...sorry been not posting for a while...my mom was very ill and she just died...be glad to get you some free paper to make up for the problems you had
> 
> kathy
> newmilford photo


Wow, Kathy.. this is Lou.. I got your newsletter today and found this out.. I am deeply sorry to hear about your loss. For those that did not get the newsletter John and Kathy are taking donations for the st Jude's Hospital. I will be making my contribution in the morning..


----------



## koi dragon (Aug 7, 2007)

Kathy, 
I feel horrible, I just sent a reply email to a offer for iron all to John stating that I have never heard back from Kathy and i have sent a few emails concerning my issues with Iron All light. Sorry for your loss, I will be patient to hear back from you

As for Iron all light and dark, I had been using iron all light for a while, but I just tried JPSS because my iron all light with the blue backing was flacking bad and jammed my printer and when I wasnt careful it stayed on the paper and runied my design. I like to results of JPSS much better after a few washes. I had issues with iron all light printing light colors on white shirts, it always looked faded when i peeled it off and lots of ink left. Probably operator error, not paper, but i never figured it out ( any help is appreciated) .. As for Iron all dark, I like it and very easy to work with. I did see that some people had issues peeling the paper so I thought I would tell you a way a simple way to work with it.

Cut out the design with sharp professional scissors, then put the paper under the heat for a few minutes. Roll your thumb on one side of the design from right to left and the top layer just rolls right off. I tried forever to peel a corner and this doesnt work well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

koi dragon said:


> I did see that some people had issues peeling the paper so I thought I would tell you a way a simple way to work with it.
> 
> Cut out the design with sharp professional scissors, then put the paper under the heat for a few minutes. Roll your thumb on one side of the design from right to left and the top layer just rolls right off. I tried forever to peel a corner and this doesnt work well. Hope this helps.


Another way, possibly quicker, is to trim the design, and then make a tiny tear into the design. The Ironall Dk stretches, so it will not rip, but the back paper does, and it gives you something to grab onto and peel. 

I remember trying to get my fingernail in there for so long my patience wore out, thanks to Lou's tip, I can peel Ironall Dark off the backer paper in about 2 seconds. It's amazing when you can pick up these invaluable tips from folks on the forum.



Dear Kathy and John,

May prayers are still with you and your family. 

Sincerely,
Kelly


----------



## koi dragon (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah I kind of figured Lou beat me to the punch somewhere in this forum, but i couldnt find his post with this information. I watched his video, but it was a square design and most of mine are round...lol

I just figured out how to do it because I was losing my mind trying to get my fingernail in between them. Then in one quick moment after leaving the unpeeled design on the shirt under the heat for a few minutes, I came back and noticed that the paper started to separate itself, rolled my thumb over it and it just peeled off. I was like a kid in the candy store, now i cant wait for another order. 

This is my wife's account for our new tee shirt company, but I have been a member for a year under my old business and have thanked Lou so many times, I can count....I wouldnt have purchasd iron all dark if it werent for him and his videos. Not to mention the tee square, the JPSS, continous ink system, etc...
the list goes on.......lol


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

koi dragon said:


> Yeah I kind of figured Lou beat me to the punch somewhere in this forum, but i couldnt find his post with this information. I watched his video, but it was a square design and most of mine are round...lol
> 
> I just figured out how to do it because I was losing my mind trying to get my fingernail in between them. Then in one quick moment after leaving the unpeeled design on the shirt under the heat for a few minutes, I came back and noticed that the paper started to separate itself, rolled my thumb over it and it just peeled off. I was like a kid in the candy store, now i cant wait for another order.
> 
> ...


The thanks I receive from forum members for the information I give is a big payment.. Knowing I have helped someone gives me great joy... That said.. if everyone would send me a dollar to help me get my entry fee for the WSOP.. I would be more then greatful.. LOL I am kidding you know.. well kinda... It is only a dream... I have it every night.. 







Badalou


----------



## koi dragon (Aug 7, 2007)

Lou
You should feel great joy because giving and helping others will always come back to you in more ways than you can imagine. 

I actually play poker every week and I have carried a poker chip in my pocket for a year. Everyone thought it was cheesy until things started happinging in the past year with my new business and then everyone kept asking me for one. So, I decided to design a poker chip with my logo on one side and the word "gratitude" printed on the other and now it has turned into a marketing tool. I am giving two coins free with every order. One to keep and one to pay forward to someone else who needs it. I also have them in little treasure chests in yoga studios and karate dojos for people to take at no cost. The chip is a simple reminder to be thankful for what you have today and you will receive more things to be grateful for tomorrow. I recevie emails from customers, poker buddies and friends telling me how much it has helped them and as you said it brings great joy and that is exactly why I keep making them. 

I will glady send you a dollar to start the fund because with all of the hlep you have given to everyone here, I wouldnt be surprised it all came back to you by winning the whole thing and then you could really retire...lol


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

koi dragon said:


> Lou
> You should feel great joy because giving and helping others will always come back to you in more ways than you can imagine.
> 
> I actually play poker every week and I have carried a poker chip in my pocket for a year. Everyone thought it was cheesy until things started happinging in the past year with my new business and then everyone kept asking me for one. So, I decided to design a poker chip with my logo on one side and the word "gratitude" printed on the other and now it has turned into a marketing tool. I am giving two coins free with every order. One to keep and one to pay forward to someone else who needs it. I also have them in little treasure chests in yoga studios and karate dojos for people to take at no cost. The chip is a simple reminder to be thankful for what you have today and you will receive more things to be grateful for tomorrow. I recevie emails from customers, poker buddies and friends telling me how much it has helped them and as you said it brings great joy and that is exactly why I keep making them.
> ...


I thank you for the offer but please donat the dollar to St. Judes.
Now when is the next game..


----------



## koi dragon (Aug 7, 2007)

Funny you mention St Judes. I volunteer each week at Florida Hospital painting with the children in the cancer ward and last week a friend asked me if I would donate to St Judes because his nephew is there. I had forgotten all about it, but now that you mention it I will. Its the least I can do for all your help. Thanks


----------

